# Kernel Panics Galore

## smellycheeseboy

This is another woe in my long line of random problems that I somehow bring on myself without realizing it.

I currently have two kernels on my machine 2.6.0 (which I thought was running fine) and 2.6.1.  I was updating to 2.6.1 for some reason and had the 2.6.0 on as a "stable" backup.  

The problem that I have with the 2.6.1 kernel is that it booted up fine the first couple times except it wouldn't load the nvidia module for my graphics card.  Other than that it was running fine.  Then I tried to boot it up one time and it gave me the following kernel panic. 

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hda4" or hda4

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hda4
```

At that point it freezes and I have to manually reboot the computer.

So after that I tried to go into my "stable" 2.6.0 kernel so that I could try and fix the 2.6.1 problem and it gave me a kernel panic that I have seen before.  The first thing it does is scroll this over and over on the screen for about 30 seconds. 

```
ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 {DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error}

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 {Sector Id Not Found}, LBAsect=117404069, sector=117404069
```

Then it stops and says this 

```
UDF-Fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hda4
```

My fstab looks like this: 

```
/dev/hda3     /boot    ext3   noauto,noatime    1 1

/dev/hda4    /     reiserfs     noatime,notail     0 0

/dev/hda6     none     swap     sw     0 0

```

  hda 1, 2 and 5 are all windows partitions.

My grub.conf looks like this:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4 hdd=ide-scsi

title=Gentoo Stable

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage2 root=/dev/hda4

title=Winblows

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1
```

I was running 2.4 fine and 2.6 was working for a long time but I seemed to notice that this started when I powered down my computer instead of just rebooting it.  

Anything else you need just let me know.

Thanks

Me

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> ide0: reset: success
> 
> hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 {DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error}
> ...

 

This looks pretty ugly - it looks like a borked hdd of mine. Does the disc look good if you try to mount it from a boot-cd?

----------

## smellycheeseboy

What do you mean by "does it look good?"  I'm able to mount all my partitions when I chroot from the livecd and all my files and everything look good.

Me

----------

## smellycheeseboy

 *smellycheeseboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem that I have with the 2.6.1 kernel is that it booted up fine the first couple times except it wouldn't load the nvidia module for my graphics card.  Other than that it was running fine.  Then I tried to boot it up one time and it gave me the following kernel panic. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I fixed this problem because I found out that my symlink was not pointing to the correct spot.  Problem solved.

Now the new problem is that when ever I power off the computer and try to boot it back up it scrolls this for 30 seconds

```
ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 {DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error}

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 {Sector Id Not Found}, LBAsect=117404069, sector=117404069
```

Then it stops and says this 

```
UDF-Fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hda4
```

This only happens after the computer has been shut off completely.  I can reboot a thousand times and not have a problem.

Me

----------

## Kitohe

Are you sure that ext3 support was compiled into your 2.6.1 kernel?  I would also check to see that /dev/hda4 is still around.  Use a bootable CD like Konoppix and verify you still have the proper dev entries along with ext3 support in your kernel.

----------

## GreenPea

Just wanted to toss this in cause I have been hunting for this solution for several days.  I have been following smellycheeseboy's threads cause he and I were seeing the exact same thing.  Although my fix came from -Amoeba- in a little older thread.

##########################################

 The only option I enabled was: 

 File Systems ==> Partition Types ==> PC Bios (MSDOS Partition) support 

 If I disable this option, I get the kernel panics mentioned in this thread. 

##########################################

Just wanted to bring it to a newer thread.

I gotta tell you I really love the Gentoo forums.

THANKS!

----------

## Moled

what fs is your root fs?

I really doubt its udf

----------

## smellycheeseboy

My root fs is reiserfs and yes it is compiled into my kernel along with all the other fs's that I have.

Me

----------

## zircon009

I've had the same problem. To get reiserfs root to mount I had to compile into the kernel the mentioned stuff, and 

Device Drivers->Ata/Atapi/Mfm... ->Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL(*) ->Auto-Geometery Resizing Support(*)

I had to add the Auto-Geometry support for some reason, and now it works like a charm. I'm not using any special software to see my hard drive either. 

Later,

Justin

----------

## smellycheeseboy

This worked.  You are the man.  You don't know how happy this makes me.

Me

----------

## quikchaos

Adding the Auto-Geometery Resizing Support(*) was the key to my situation also. I also was getting the above errors.

Thanks zircon009.   :Wink: 

----------

## jhill10110

I think this may have to do with a hidden system partition (called predesktop on the T41) on the drive. I have an IBM T41 that had the identical problem which you described - your fix worked!

----------

## orbital

was buggin me too, but this fix worked.

----------

